# Planning a move to Argentina



## chicagokristin

Hello, expats!

I am planning a move to Buenos Aires within the next year or so. I'm planning on making this temporary - 6 months or so, and we'll see where it goes after that. 

My plan is to stay put in BA for about 6 months, and then spend a month or so travelling to a few other countries in South America.

I've read that tourist visas can be renewed after 90 days, purely by leaving the country and re-entering. Is this true? Also, can anyone give me any advice on living costs in Buenos Aires? What to expect in terms of costs of apartments, general living expenses, etc? 

I have so, so many questions, and am looking forward to all the advice folks are willing to give. Thanks!!


----------



## MichelleAlison

We are already in Argentina, although not BA. 

Ex-pats that I have met, have told me that it is very easy to renew a tourist visa every 90 days without leaving the country which is an added expense. Being married to an Argentine meant that we could apply for permanent residency as soon as we arrived, which we now have, so for us it was easy. Do make sure though, that you apply early rather than late for the extension and you won't lose any days by applying early, as the new visa starts when the old visa finishes.

I am from London and find this country extremely cheap, as do all Europeans, but many Americans don't find it cheap anymore.

Please check your pms.

Regards

Michelle


----------

